# Did anyone enter the Signity Contest?



## xno

I was just wondering if anyone entered the Watch Design Contest over at Signity.com. Might be cool to show some here.

Regards,
John


----------



## Graeme

xno said:


> I was just wondering if anyone entered the Watch Design Contest over at Signity.com. Might be cool to show some here.
> 
> Regards,
> John


Yes I entered this, (also see link) 
When I have a few hours to myself I will design something better and more suitable to the competition. :-!


----------



## xno

Hey, Graeme, that's cool. You build your watches right in flash? You have way more patience than I do. LOL

Here's the two I entered. so far. If the mood hits, I'll do a couple more.



















I found it kinda fun doing women's watches for a change.

John


----------



## Graeme

WOW there really cool John, I gotta say, designing watches for women is alot harder than I thought, maybe I should just teach my wife to draw :-d


----------



## Kumala

xno said:


> Hey, Graeme, that's cool. You build your watches right in flash? You have way more patience than I do. LOL
> 
> Here's the two I entered. so far. If the mood hits, I'll do a couple more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it kinda fun doing women's watches for a change.
> 
> John


Wow!
what software did you use to create these awesome watch designs??


----------



## xno

*Hi kamula*

*I meant Kumala*

I use a combination of software for these.

1. Adobe Illustrator for the design
2. Alias Studio and Maya for Modeling
3. Maya for Rendering
4. Photoshop for final compositing

I see you are working on something. Care to share some of your ideas?

John


----------



## workaholic_ro

*Re: Hi kamula*



xno said:


> *I meant Kumala*
> 
> I use a combination of software for these.
> 
> 1. Adobe Illustrator for the design
> 2. Alias Studio and Maya for Modeling
> 3. Maya for Rendering
> 4. Photoshop for final compositing
> 
> I see you are working on something. Care to share some of your ideas?
> 
> John


Maya is great. My only problem is that I don't want to spend the rest of my life learning it :-(


----------



## Graeme

I have the same problem, I have Maya and 3dMax, but I just cannot spend a billion hours trying to learn to draw a watch case. o|o|o|

Does anybody know a good simpler 3d software?


----------



## workaholic_ro

Graeme said:


> I have the same problem, I have Maya and 3dMax, but I just cannot spend a billion hours trying to learn to draw a watch case. o|o|o|
> 
> Does anybody know a good simpler 3d software?


Well, there are a lot, not very easy to pick the best one - who can tell which one is the best ?
I am an experienced Autocad user, I'm working with Mechanical Powerdesk, I like it for the configurable menu, mechanical parts libraries, FEA, but I personally don't recommend it, not very easy to learn and with very limited rendering capabilities.
Alternatives: 
- Inventor - good reputation, developed by a company with a long experience in CAD software, successor of Mechanical PD.
- SolidWorks - the most popular, also used in watchmaking industry, by GP if I remember.
- Pro Engineer - don't know very much about it but I have friends who told me that it's a great tool.
There are many more, Alibre, Rhino3D etc., some of them cheap or even free.
I would suggest to download a few trial versions to judge by yourself.
I personally would go for SolidWorks, but still not sure if it's the best option.
Don't forget to consider the compatibility, CAD is always followed by CAM - usually not a problem, most of them can export the files to several formats.
Please keep us informed of your choice, you've just made me curious.


----------



## trig009

workaholic_ro said:


> Well, there are a lot, not very easy to pick the best one - who can tell which one is the best ?
> I am an experienced Autocad user, I'm working with Mechanical Powerdesk, I like it for the configurable menu, mechanical parts libraries, FEA, but I personally don't recommend it, not very easy to learn and with very limited rendering capabilities.
> Alternatives:
> - Inventor - good reputation, developed by a company with a long experience in CAD software, successor of Mechanical PD.
> - SolidWorks - the most popular, also used in watchmaking industry, by GP if I remember.
> - Pro Engineer - don't know very much about it but I have friends who told me that it's a great tool.
> There are many more, Alibre, Rhino3D etc., some of them cheap or even free.
> I would suggest to download a few trial versions to judge by yourself.
> I personally would go for SolidWorks, but still not sure if it's the best option.
> Don't forget to consider the compatibility, CAD is always followed by CAM - usually not a problem, most of them can export the files to several formats.
> Please keep us informed of your choice, you've just made me curious.


i would not recommend PRO E. while going through the courses even my instructor had issues with basic things while following word for word from the book. in my opinion inventor or solid works are more streamline and have a much easier interface.


----------



## Graeme

Wow how time has flown. Since this thread I have go off and learned SolidWorks, and now use it for designing everything for my own watch company along with making drawings for other watch companies.

Really is a great program. :-!


----------

